# Anyone ever heard of RATO?



## ratosupport

RATO engines are being used more and more. They are being used to replace Briggs engines on many products based on their superior design and lifespan. In independent testing SEARS was getting over double the intended lifespan on RATO engines. Often called the Honda of China, a little more about RATO below.

Chongqing RATO Power Company, whose global headquarters are in Chongqing, China, was founded in 2007 by chairman Zhu Liedong, a strong and enterprising leader who has been involved in the motorcycle and small engine industry since 1994. RATO is a manufacturer of small engines and finished goods such as water pumps, generators and general-purpose engines used primarily for outdoor power equipment, ATVs and motorcycles. With manufacturing centers in both China and the United States, the company currently supplies customers in more than 100 countries worldwide. RATO is known for its dedication to quality and innovation and employs over 300 engineers in research and development roles within the company. The company also employs over 2000 full-time employees in the US and China with plans for growth in the coming years. RATO employs a lean-manufacturing philosophy and has onsite facilities for key parts pressing, machining and plastic injection molding. By doing as much as possible "in-house", RATO can offer attractive pricing to our customers.

Quality and Innovation are at the core of everything we do here at RATO. Over the years we have refined our quality process and every piece of equipment that we produce goes through four levels of Quality Control before it is shipped. We use only the highest quality testing instrumentation and equipment as well as redundant quality checks on third-party parts and supplies. We have the manufacturing capability to produce 300 million engines annually. We also produce over 300,000 motorcycles and ATV's each year. With a reputation for over-building our products, its not hard to understand how RATO has grown so fast and continues to enjoy international growth as both an OEM manufacturer and producer of finished goods. Our engines have outlasted many of our more well known competitors time and again in independent testing, many times doubling and even tripling the expected lifespan for the end product. Coupled with our unbeatable pricing, our dedication to quality and innovation continues to set us apart from our competition.


----------



## Dennis Beaty

How many horsepower is the hundred seventy-three cc motor?


----------

